# Unusual things your Vizsla eats....



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Astro and Zsa Zsa have what I think are some unusual foods which they like to eat. Astro will eat the following things....

Bananas
Banana skins (He adores these???)
Apples including the core
Peaches (Stones removed) 
Pears and core
potatoe and potatoe skins
Carrot and Carrot peel
Broccoli 
Beans
Snow Peas
Pumpkin
Sweet Potatoe and skins
Fish heads 
tinned Sardines 
Eggs and the shell
Poo... except dog poo... but duck, Swan and especially fresh Kangaroo poo are favourites


Zsa Zsa will have most of the above, minus the carrots, banana skins and egg shells. 


They also eat lots of other things, but they are things I consider pretty normal, like rice, pasta etc., 

What unusual things does your Vizsla inhale....I mean eat?????


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

H likes strawberries and pineapples which I think is a little odd.
He also tries to eat things not normally considered edible eg:
Soft toy innards
Tennis balls (chewed up) 
Husband's X box call of duty game (was in a lot of trouble for that!)


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Ozkar, Elza is the same, she *LOVES* banana skin! Wether it's rotten black or fresh she WILL have the whole thing! I never gave it to her, she finds them in the park and once she has it nobody can catch her... I gave up and let her have it. :-\

Also she's going crazy for duck, swan or goose poo! ??? Oh and fox poo too, but she will roll into that too! 

So far she had colitis with blooded diarrhoea 3 times, I'm hoping her immune system is getting stronger now after eating all this cr**!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Max will eat _anything _we offer as treats - fruits, veggies, raw meat, eggs. 

Skyy is loyal to her dry kibble food. The first time we gave her raw chicken breast, she did not know what to do.
Now she will eat a raw egg (whole) or a small piece of meat, but does not like anything else.

One great thing - both of our dogs don't eat poop!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

So far, Cole loves baked potatoes  ... Peaches (no pit), LOVES freeze pops and ice,obviously!

When we go to the park or fields he makes it his mission to find ALL the tiny piles of bunny poop! Can't get his attention for anything while that's going on! Haha

Hbomb, my bf would leave us if Cole destroyed ANYTHING Xbox related...LMAO or I would NEVER hear the end of it lmao


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Mine will eat pretty much everything already mentioned and anything from the counter or table, not that I encourage this. But Dozer snagged half a tomato for the cutting board lay night while penny was licking up onion ( I know) and flour. I did find this summer though that watermelon rinds are enjoyable for them and its funny to watch them actually bite off chunks and scoop with their teeth.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

OMG! Watermelon, YES! Haha I let Cole try some and like you said it is sooo funny to watch them eat it! 

Like a human... :


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

SteelCityDozer said:


> I did find this summer though that watermelon rinds are enjoyable for them and its funny to watch them actually bite off chunks and scoop with their teeth.


It's funny you say that SteelCityDozer! My first dog, an English Pointer used to do that! She would only chew the red bit off the watermelon and leave the green bits... Very clever! 8)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

lego...as in the boys toy pieces


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy likes toothpaste tubes, and stick's...so it's fresh breath one end ...and splinters at the other..


----------



## shona (Mar 20, 2012)

My bank card!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/10/some-vizslas-will-eat-anything.html

Bailey has a fondness for the tongues of my work boots. I think every pair he has customized.

RBD


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Penny has really taken to windowsills and bike pedal straps.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Shona, my bank card, got bitten/chewed on somehow as well, when Oso was a puppy. It didn't injure the part that is scanned so until I got my new one went around using a card with bite marks in it.

Oso doesn't really eat stuff and I don't think would have any idea what to do with a banana peel. Even his sticks, he just breaks into pieces. Or toys he destroys - all the pieces stay on the ground (thank goodness!)

Stuff he likes to chew on/fetch for me: tape from my desk, my blush brush and of course - socks! 

This is a fun thread


----------



## MagicandNucky (May 14, 2012)

four pairs of sunglasses and counting. Numerous hats, and anything else i sweat on.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've been doing some work at home, re-boarding and plastering hallway, stairs and landing areas, Ruby seems to like chewing the plaster that sets when I scrape my trowel off on the side of the bucket....strange girl.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy enjoys shoes,thankfully just my wife's, outside she also munches on rabbit poo and lap's up fresh cow poo went she sneaks up ahead of me on a walk, a more healthy habit is fresh grass.How can something so beautiful have such filthy habits......................that's my Vizsla by the way, and not my wife....


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

And here I was imagining your wife chowing down on a nice steaming pile of cow poo!!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Ozkar said:


> And here I was imagining your wife chowing down on a nice steaming pile of cow poo!!!


 Not unless you are trying to tell me something, Ozkar..


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

H has now got a liking for underwear..

Took him round to a friend's house today, he had a mate and his gf staying. H disappeared into the kitchen where there was a pile of washing. He returned holding some VERY interesting looking leather underwear with holes in places you wouldn't expect 

The poor girl screamed blue murder and went off to her room crying.

Guess we won't be invited back!!


----------



## Jimbo15471 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hbomb said:


> H has now got a liking for underwear..
> 
> Took him round to a friend's house today, he had a mate and his gf staying. H disappeared into the kitchen where there was a pile of washing. He returned holding some VERY interesting looking leather underwear with holes in places you wouldn't expect
> 
> ...


That is epic. I would tell that story everyday. Max likes to get my wife's underwear but nothing crazy like that....


----------



## Michi246 (Aug 21, 2012)

Pitter and Uno (Pitter more so though) seem to like to eat paper products like cardboard and kleenex. I think thats a sign that their bird hunting side of them isn't being fulfilled? (but then all bird dogs owned as pets would do this no?) I just remember hearing that bird dogs can end up liking kleenex because its light weight or something like that. I know my uncle's cockerspaniel loved kleenex.

My major frustration is that the two of them have discovered the excitement of cat poop in the litter box. so if Uno is loose I need to close the door to the master bedroom where the litter box is (I mean, I used to have to anyways because if the cat wasnt safely kept in the bedroom he'd chase her).

I don't get it. both my Vs will stick their nose up at kibble they've eaten more than twice in a row but they'll eat cat poop


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Gracie's *very* most favorite thing to eat is tulle netting: tutus, stuffed animals wearing tutus, princess costumes, fairy wings. ???

She has apparently missed the memo that rolling around in frilly fabric does not become a high-drive hunting dog.

Maybe she enjoys the drama & fuss than ensues when her antics are discovered by my 4 year old daughter?


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Embarrassing to admit, but Pippa's guilty pleasure is underwear. I'd take a picture, but I just can't bring myself to post a picture of that on this forum :-[

We're lucky in that she really isn't all that interested in eating anything else...(except horse poop, but I'm not posting that on the forum either!!)


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby likes panties as well. The other day she ran into the laundry room and grabbed a pair up off the floor. She comes trotting out with them hanging from her mouth. I chased her around the coffee table for a good 30 seconds before I finally caught her and took them from her! She usually drops when I tell her to, but she really didn't want to give these up...


----------



## BashFeri1 (Jul 8, 2012)

My V eats anything he sees me eating and even things I pretend to eat.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

These are so funny. Oso doesn't eat a lot, he just breaks it up into pieces or carries it around in his mouth. 

This morning, I came out and he was sitting on the bed with my bra, sock and ugg boot (all of which he had collected). He was making a collection of "me"


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

Milo enjoys chewing on the remote. Some days when we forget to put it somewhere out of his reach the tv will be on when we get home. He's also a fan of shoes. He got my two favorite pairs on the same day last winter and I'm not even going to lie-- I cried my eyes out.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

My oldest V. Sophie likes "reading" books (here is the latest...although Pacsi took the beating while Sophie didn't come near me https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe21Ci3Ye1Y) and my little Pacsi likes to "wear" my shoes if I forget them out. 

One unusual thing Sophie does. She jumps in the bed only with permission and ONLY if I lift up the covers. Then she does a few circles and puts her butt on my pillow and head under the covers  I have tried turning her around many times but it's always back to her butt on the pillow, head under the covers! I get to hug her pretty red behind.... :


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My princess just started eating cat poop. Caught her recently and had it all in her teeth. Pet gate went up so she can't get near the litterbox now. Gross!


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

We don't typically feed Mako anything off the table, so he hasn't experienced "people food" to much extent. When he was a puppy, we were putting canned pumpkin on his food to supplement the kibble and discovered this year that he still enjoys pumpkin! He was stealing all of the guts we scooped out of the pumpkins we were carving for Halloween.

I'll also sometimes give him a big carrot as a treat/something to chew on/a teeth cleaner rather than a bone. He LOVES carrots, but doesn't get them often.

In terms of weird things, he's pretty good and doesn't take things that aren't his-- except for cat toys. He steals the toys from the cat and eats the cat nip out of them  Silly little Goober!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Lincoln LOVES bananas and the peels! He also loves carrots and cheese sandwiches. Oh and any other food our 5 yr old slips him. Lol ;D


----------

